# Yellow fog lights



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

no ricist jokes please but i honestly like the look of how yellow fog lights look on cars. Anyone have them installed on their goat? and if so... what bulbs?


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

well my buddy got yellow head lights in his looks good get em!!:cheers


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

Yellow fogs are actually better in the fog than whites, less bounce back of the light from the fog. Years ago rally cars all used yellow fogs and in France, headlights had to be yellow, too.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

BV GTO said:


> Yellow fogs are actually better in the fog than whites, less bounce back of the light from the fog. Years ago rally cars all used yellow fogs and in France, headlights had to be yellow, too.


BV,
Living around the bay area who better to know! 

My old Triumph TR-6 had yellow fogs and they did work better to reduce reflected glare while driving in heavy fog. Where I live now, real fog light use is few and far between.

I believe the yellow fog's would look good on some color goats but I don't think my SRM is one of them.

Red.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

BV GTO said:


> Yellow fogs are actually better in the fog than whites, less bounce back of the light from the fog. Years ago rally cars all used yellow fogs and in France, headlights had to be yellow, too.


:agree 

One of our club members has amber fog lights on a CYG. They look nice. The white ones are driving lights that add to illumination. They are not really "fog lights" and do not cut the fog like amber ones do.


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

silgoat05 said:


> well my buddy got yellow head lights in his looks good get em!!:cheers


yellow head lights? any pics? Do they look like the gto-r headlights or did he just swap bulbs?


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

get the yellow tint that goes over the lense


----------



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Brighter Fog Lights*

Do you know what can be done to increase the brightness of the fog lamps? I have not tried any other bulbs and would like to do so. Have just completed changing all the interior lampt to LED's, what a big difference, there all red...WED 6's and the fussion bulbs as well:
kicks06
Dallas, GA.



JerseyGoat said:


> no ricist jokes please but i honestly like the look of how yellow fog lights look on cars. Anyone have them installed on their goat? and if so... what bulbs?


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi,
You can replace the 9040, 40 wt fog bulbs with SilverStar 9005ST,
65 wt Hi Beam bulbs.
These are a LOT brighter.
Not all makes of the 9005 bulbs will fit in the fog lights, as some are too long.
I have been running the SilverStar 9005ST for about 1.5 years, with no problems.

Just wish they made H9 and H11 in the SilverStar.

Larry


----------



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Fogs*

Thanks Larry, knew someone had the answer. Very seldom drive the beast at night, but just a good upgrade, I will try this and let you know.
kicks06
Dallas, Ga.


----------



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Fogs*

The 9005ST's did the job, drove the GOAT out Saturday night and could really see a big difference. Thanks again for the tip:
kicks06
Dallas, Ga.
SEGTOAarty:



kicks06 said:


> Thanks Larry, knew someone had the answer. Very seldom drive the beast at night, but just a good upgrade, I will try this and let you know.
> kicks06
> Dallas, Ga.


----------

